# New picture of Pepper



## minimule (May 7, 2008)

Well, I'm thinking of calling him Red Hot Chili Pepper, Pepper for barn name. He's definitely a PEPPER! I need to get a video of him bucking and kicking momma.


----------



## Basketmiss (May 7, 2008)

What a sweetie pepper is... Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Bunnylady (May 7, 2008)

I think you nailed it! He looks like a red hot Pepper!

Actually, he looks like I could just watch him all day.Cute guy!


----------



## minimule (May 8, 2008)

I've GOT to get video of this boy. He's such a nut! He was a bit colicky today but is doing OK. I sat in his corral tonight while momma was eating her dinner. I got chewed on, head butted, stepped on, climbed on and loved.


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (May 9, 2008)

he's adorable...


----------



## crackerjackjack (May 9, 2008)

He is so cute. I love the name Chili Pepper. I just love the red color.


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (May 14, 2008)

Oh, I just love him!!



And the name is perfect too. Now, where's that video of this cute boy??


----------



## MBhorses (May 14, 2008)

handsome fellow


----------



## PaintedMeadows (May 15, 2008)

He is adorable!!! Congratulations!


----------

